
Idera acquires Embarcadero, the owner of Delphi - rajeemcariazo
http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20151007006216/en/Thoma-Bravo-Announces-Sale-Embarcadero-Idera#.VheG9fmqpBc
======
junopatch
Is this a good news for Delphi Programming Language?

~~~
warp416
I am not sure but as a long time delphi developer I'll be watching carefully.

